# New Point System (July) Implications!!



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi All,

I have read about the new point system coming up in July. If some of the applicants are forced to apply after July, due to delay in skill assessment and no occupation present in the SOL, what would be the chances of people qualifying in the new point system. I would really appreciate peoples views on the new point system, will this really help migrants or is it going against the chances of getting into Australia. 

PS: I am creating this thread specific to new point system, as i could not find it on the Forum.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

It's really going to depend on individual circumstances, with some people being better off and others not benefiting... for example I am much better off with the new points scheme, easily above the points threshold because I get more points for age and experience, whereas now I I barely scrape through and have to complete an IELTS exam to be awarded extra points to push me over the line.

Have you had a look at the document of the new points scheme and worked out what you get?

Point 3 in the sticky... It is expected that the pass mark will be set at 65 points.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html

Good luck.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

JimJams said:


> It's really going to depend on individual circumstances, with some people being better off and others not benefiting... for example I am much better off with the new points scheme, easily above the points threshold because I get more points for age and experience, whereas now I I barely scrape through and have to complete an IELTS exam to be awarded extra points to push me over the line.
> 
> Have you had a look at the document of the new points scheme and worked out what you get?
> 
> ...


I read the point system but i could not get it completely, could you please let me understand how the new point system works?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

What is it that you do not understand? It works the same way as it does now as far as I can tell...

Just go through the list and from each category add up whatever you qualify for. There is no specific points awarded based on your job anymore, you just need to be on the SOL.

Try reading the faq as well, I've just been through it and it can probably explain it a lot better than I can.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-testfaq.pdf

Let me know if you are still having difficulty and I will try and help.

Good luck.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

I studied the fact sheet on the new points test and the permutations I got:

*International Students*..according to the new points test, for the 65 points needed to pass, most students graduating from Aussie unis will need to have "Superior English" (IELTS 8+ in _each_ module) to make it to 65 points (I wont generalise on or name any groups, but I do believe a certain cohort of people will be nearly relegated with this). Students graduating with diplomas wont qualify unless state sponsorship comes into play.

*Independent migrants with at least bachelors degrees*: The points for the age bracket between 25-32 are 30, and for age 33-39 are 25, and for bachelors/masters degrees they can get 15, and another 15 for 8 years of work experience (or 10 for 5 years of work experience)...English language points stand at 10 for IELTS 7 (each module).

As such, for people aged 25-32, they can qualify if they have 5 years or so of work experience (Age 30, IELTS 7 10, Experience 10, Bachelors degree 15, total 65)

This is based on the assumption that the degree is recognised in Australia as equivalent to an Australian bachelors degree at least.


*Independent migrants with diplomas*: The points for the age bracket between 25-32 are 30, and for age 33-39 are 25, and for diplomas 10, and another 15 for 8 years of work experience (or 10 for 5 years of work experience)...English language points stand at 10 for IELTS 7 (each module).

As such, for people aged 25-32, they can qualify if they have 5 years or so of work experience AND IELTS 8 across each module. Alternatively, they will need state sponsorship if they are unable to score 8 in each IELTS band to get to the pass mark.

For people aged 33-39 with diplomas, they will also need either of state sponsorship or IELTS 8 in each module to make it to the pass mark.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

JimJams said:


> What is it that you do not understand? It works the same way as it does now as far as I can tell...
> 
> Just go through the list and from each category add up whatever you qualify for. There is no specific points awarded based on your job anymore, you just need to be on the SOL.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim for the PDF. It was really helpful in assessing my points. I am very happy to see, that i have better chances in the new point system than the current one.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Every where in the document it says "PROPOSED" will this new point system be implemented?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sachin1 said:


> Every where in the document it says "PROPOSED" will this new point system be implemented?


Minister Bowen's words on a radio talk show were along the lines that this is nearly certain to be implemented.

They use the word "proposed" at the moment because this new points test will be inserted as an amendment into the Migration Act, and that cannot be done prospectively.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Minister Bowen's words on a radio talk show were along the lines that this is nearly certain to be implemented.
> 
> They use the word "proposed" at the moment because this new points test will be inserted as an amendment into the Migration Act, and that cannot be done prospectively.


Thanks Twister, for the clarification...


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello Experts,

I am glad to have located this forum, in my search to find credible information wrt Independent Australian Work Visa application! Cudos to all of you for the continuing good work.

I am writing to seek a particular clarification wrt the new point system (due this July) that I could not find from the documents discussed earlier in the thread.

While calculating ones yrs of work exp, does it necessarily have to be in the same field as ones Bachelors education? 

I have a Bachelors in Agricultural science (BSc (Ag)) and a Post Graduate Diploma in Bioinformatics, from India. Beyond that, I have been working for 5+ years, in the field of ICT for various Life Science and Pharma MNC's as a Quality Assurance/Test Engineer. 

Given the apparent disconnect between my qualification and work experience, I was wondering if I shall still be able to score those crucial 10 points for overseas work experience.

Would you learned ppl be so kind to help me clarify the doubts?

Awaiting your kind response


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am glad to have located this forum, in my search to find credible information wrt Independent Australian Work Visa application! Cudos to all of you for the continuing good work.
> 
> ...


From the FAQ:

_*Will the new points test award points for experience in any skilled occupation?*_
_No. To claim points for work experience under the new points test, the experience *must be in an applicant’s nominated occupation, or a closely related occupation*_


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

twister292 said:


> From the FAQ:
> 
> _*Will the new points test award points for experience in any skilled occupation?*_
> _No. To claim points for work experience under the new points test, the experience *must be in an applicant’s nominated occupation, or a closely related occupation*_


Hello Twister,

Thanks for your response. I did look at this bullet but that did not quiet help my understanding 

When it says 'applicants nominated occupation' I assume that is the occupation code from SOL that I am asking to be assesed for, isnt it?

Where does it connect ones educational background with the field of work exp. TO substantiate, in my case, the closest 'nominated occupation' that I can ask for is that of 'Software Engineer' or 'Software tester' (since I have 5+ yrs of work exp in this field); however, I happen to be a Agriculture Sciences student!

Kindly clarify or suggest if I am missing something in between :confused2:

On a tangent, as per a migration agent that I spoke to; he suggested that if my work exp is in the same field as my education, I need to show 3 yrs of exp. IF not so, I need to show at least 6 yrs of work exp. How credible is that argument?

Awaiting your kind response.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

twister292 said:


> From the FAQ:
> 
> _*Will the new points test award points for experience in any skilled occupation?*_
> _No. To claim points for work experience under the new points test, the experience *must be in an applicant’s nominated occupation, or a closely related occupation*_


So my reading of this is that he will be able to claim both sets of points for both BSc and work experience... as long as your nominated occupation is as Test Engineer.

It's quite common for people to do a degree in one subject and gain work in something totally unrelated.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

sachin1 said:


> Thanks Jim for the PDF. It was really helpful in assessing my points. I am very happy to see, that i have better chances in the new point system than the current one.


Brilliant, that's really good news.

From what I have read, the age factor and experience factor is much more important now. I am in the same situation as you in that i am also better off under new points scheme.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Hello Twister,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I did look at this bullet but that did not quiet help my understanding
> 
> ...


It basically comes down to a cascading relation now...your qualifications and/or experience determine the skills assessment, and your work experience has to have a thematic link with the skills assessment.

The skills assessment is carried out by one of a number of accreditation authorities (ACS for IT, TRA for trades, EngAus for engineering, CPAA/ICAA/NIA for business/accounting) and they will consider your experience and qualifications as necessary.

It does seem a bit narrowly focused, but they do try to draw a link between qualifications and experience. It is indirect, because it is done by proxy by the skills assessment authority. 

So yes, the following points hold:
Your skills assessment has to be an occupation on the new SOL AND
The work experience you are claiming points for has to be in a field/job close enough to the occupation nominated to be of significant thematic relevance to it.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> Hello Twister,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I did look at this bullet but that did not quiet help my understanding
> 
> ...


Yes, 'applicants nominated occupation' is the occupation code from SOL, and in your case Software Tester seems appropriate.

Are you sure the migration agent is not speaking about the current points system? I am not entirely sure, but I think that's the case currently and the new points system doesn't seem to suggest that... unfortunately I've not looked into the current system in any great depth so hopefully one of the more senior members will be along shortly.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Yes, 'applicants nominated occupation' is the occupation code from SOL, and in your case Software Tester seems appropriate.
> 
> Are you sure the migration agent is not speaking about the current points system? I am not entirely sure, but I think that's the case currently and the new points system doesn't seem to suggest that... unfortunately I've not looked into the current system in any great depth so hopefully one of the more senior members will be along shortly.


Thanks for the post. I am also not clear how the new point system addresses this issue and await more inputs/clarifications from senior members.

Thanks a lot for your views


----------



## lovemelb (Apr 28, 2011)

twister292 said:


> I studied the fact sheet on the new points test and the permutations I got:
> 
> *International Students*..according to the new points test, for the 65 points needed to pass, most students graduating from Aussie unis will need to have "Superior English" (IELTS 8+ in _each_ module) to make it to 65 points (I wont generalise on or name any groups, but I do believe a certain cohort of people will be nearly relegated with this). Students graduating with diplomas wont qualify unless state sponsorship comes into play.
> 
> ...


hi,

I have a bachelors degree(3yrs) and Masters degree(1yr in Australia), will I get 15 points for Qualification under the new rules

thanks


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there any expected date for this new system officially approved and announced? :ranger:
Normally DIAC posts all new changes (i.e. new SOL) months before it is applied. But it seems that this new point test is not the case.

Let's see how it goes.

Ngoc


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ntvngoc said:


> Is there any expected date for this new system officially approved and announced? :ranger:
> Normally DIAC posts all new changes (i.e. new SOL) months before it is applied. But it seems that this new point test is not the case.
> 
> Let's see how it goes.
> ...


yes, I found that to be very strange as well. I could be wrong , but I guess that by now, there wont' be any major changes to the current SOL - just with the formatting in the removal of the points for occupation.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

stormgal said:


> yes, I found that to be very strange as well. I could be wrong , but I guess that by now, there wont' be any major changes to the current SOL - just with the formatting in the removal of the points for occupation.


I feel there would be some priority change as well :focus:


----------



## Teakat (May 14, 2011)

So if I am in the 40-45 range then I will need state sponsorship regardless of all other qualifications?


----------

